# sudden weight loss in hamster HELP!!!



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

over the past few days florrie has lost weight rapidly. shes a dwarf russian hamster and is still eating a bowl of food a day plus a cube of cheese and some other veggies. i bred her myself from 2 healthy hamsters with no health problems and up until now shes been a picture of hamster health. she is kept alone in a large cage and gets regular exercise.
thanks in advance 
may


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi we have a winter white hamster and she did exactly the same. It turned out it was because we had put her in a new cage and she didnt like it she is fine now after putting her back in the old 1.Have you changed anything in its cage that could be all it is.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

how old is she?


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

sorry i'm a bit late i completely forgot i posted here
she is roughly 5 months maybe a little more (i've put all the record sheets of when i bred them somewhere and canna find them anywhere) nothing has changed in her cage
thanks


----------

